# You couldn't Make Blazing Saddles today.



## JoeB131 (Jan 11, 2020)

This was a really interesting video that blows up right wing talking points about "Political Correctness" 



His point is not that you couldn't make Blazing Saddles today, but that you shouldn't make it today because it had already accomplished it's point, which was to destroy the Western as a genre.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 11, 2020)

John frigging Wayne turned down the Waco kid role 
He loved the script ..thought it was hysterical but thought his fans wouldn't approve 

Could You imagine how awesome John friggin Wayne as the Waco kid


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 11, 2020)

Deplorable Yankee said:


> John frigging Wayne turned down the Waco kid role
> He loved the script ..thought it was hysterical but thought his fans wouldn't approve
> 
> Could You imagine how awesome John friggin Wayne as the Waco kid



Not sure if that is true...   Gene Wilder had already worked with Mel Brooks on _Young Frankenstein_, so he was a known commodity.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Jan 11, 2020)

JoeB131 said:


> This was a really interesting video that blows up right wing talking points about "Political Correctness"
> 
> 
> 
> His point is not that you couldn't make Blazing Saddles today, but that you shouldn't make it today because it had already accomplished it's point, which was to destroy the Western as a genre.



Which is why films like Silverado, Tombstone and Unforgiven were all abject failures.


----------



## hjmick (Jan 11, 2020)

JoeB131 said:


> His point is not that you couldn't make Blazing Saddles today, but that you shouldn't make it today because it had already accomplished it's point, which was to destroy the Western as a genre.




I'm pretty sure he completely missed what the movie meant to do... talk about being fucking clueless.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 12, 2020)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Which is why films like Silverado, Tombstone and Unforgiven were all abject failures.



Did you watch the video, buddy?   The movies you listed were POST Blazing Saddles, which means they couldn't do the White Hat/Black Hat western that was common from the 1930's to the 1970's.  



hjmick said:


> I'm pretty sure he completely missed what the movie meant to do... talk about being fucking clueless.



Again, did you watch the video?  He did a very good job of pointing out how Brooks deconstructed the classic western.


----------



## miketx (Jan 12, 2020)

JoeB131 said:


> This was a really interesting video that blows up right wing talking points about "Political Correctness"
> 
> 
> 
> His point is not that you couldn't make Blazing Saddles today, but that you shouldn't make it today because it had already accomplished it's point, which was to destroy the Western as a genre.


That's right, crying little b*thes like you would be all over themselves with angst and fake cries of racism, like you do now.


----------



## Mindful (Jan 12, 2020)

miketx said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > This was a really interesting video that blows up right wing talking points about "Political Correctness"
> ...




I wonder why he doesn't claim asylum elsewhere.

He sounds desperately unhappy.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jan 12, 2020)

JoeB131 said:


> This was a really interesting video that blows up right wing talking points about "Political Correctness"
> 
> 
> 
> His point is not that you couldn't make Blazing Saddles today, but that you shouldn't make it today because it had already accomplished it's point, which was to destroy the Western as a genre.



You're only allowed to mock Christians and Conservatives, right?


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Jan 12, 2020)

JoeB131 said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> > Which is why films like Silverado, Tombstone and Unforgiven were all abject failures.
> ...



You stated it "destroyed the Western as a genre", but now you qualify your statement.

It obviously did not.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jan 12, 2020)

JoeB131 said:


> This was a really interesting video that blows up right wing talking points about "Political Correctness"
> 
> 
> 
> His point is not that you couldn't make Blazing Saddles today, but that you shouldn't make it today because it had already accomplished it's point, which was to destroy the Western as a genre.



That's why Clint Eastwood's Unforgiven was "destroyed"


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jan 12, 2020)

JoeB131 said:


> Deplorable Yankee said:
> 
> 
> > John frigging Wayne turned down the Waco kid role
> ...



Young Frankenstein destroyed the horror genre, right?


----------



## hjmick (Jan 12, 2020)

JoeB131 said:


> Again, did you watch the video? He did a very good job of pointing out how Brooks deconstructed the classic western.



Yes, I watched the video. Yes, Brooks did a good job of making a send-up of the western genre. But the movie was meant to be a rebuke of racism and its ignorance, among other things. At least according to Brooks, who says he wrote the movie out of anger at white corruption, racism, and Bible-thumping bigotry.

When Brooks asked Richard Pryor, one of the writers, if they were using the "N-word" too much... well, here:

_“When I thought it was getting to be too much, Richard said, *‘No, we are writing a story of racial prejudice. That’s the word, the only word. It’s profound, it’s real, and the more we use it from the rednecks, the more the victory of the black sheriff will resonate.’*”
_
So, to say that the point of the movie was to "destroy the western genre" absolutely misses the point of the movie.


----------



## TheParser (Jan 12, 2020)

In all fairness, one could not make a lot of movies today.

Some people, for example, want "Gone with the Wind" banned from TV and movie theaters.

And some people even fault "Friends" for its portrayals of women and gays.

*****

"The Birth of a Nation"  (1915 silent classic) is still so controversial that it is NOT allowed to be shown, except to selected cinema students at the university. Its famous director, D.W. Griffith (often called the "Father of Film"),  said in later years that he agreed that his masterpiece should NO longer be shown. He said that a certain ethnicity had suffered enough in this country.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 12, 2020)

miketx said:


> That's right, crying little b*thes like you would be all over themselves with angst and fake cries of racism, like you do now.



Would they? Based on what?  

Here's the thing. Blazing Saddles didn't make fun of black people, they made fun of all the white racists and the white-washed conventions of the 1950's Western.  (Most cowboys in the 19th century were black and hispanic, but you'd never know that from Hollywood.) 

Movies like those made by the Wayans brothers use the same kind of humor.  

the problem with Blazing Saddles is that it was a product of it's time.  When Brooks did the Campfire Scene, it was hilarious, because no one up to that point used flatulence as a joke.  Today, Fart Jokes aren't shocking, they are old and you even see them on kiddie shows.  



CrusaderFrank said:


> You're only allowed to mock Christians and Conservatives, right?



Again, did you watch either the Video or _Blazing Saddles_.  Christians and Conservatives WERE what Brooks was mocking. 



Billy_Kinetta said:


> You stated it "destroyed the Western as a genre", but now you qualify your statement.
> 
> It obviously did not.



How many westerns are produced a year now, vs. how many were produced a year in the 1950's.  How many western TV shows are on the air right now?  Back in the 1950's, when we only had four channels, they had dozens.  Now we have hundreds of channels and would be hard pressed to find one or two. 

Brooks took Hollywood's cash cow and turned it into hamburger.  

Now, the difference between his other parodies like Spaceballs or Young Frankenstein, which treated the source materials with a certain amount of respect, Blazing Saddles took a sledgehammer to them.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 12, 2020)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Young Frankenstein destroyed the horror genre, right?



Not really, since no one was making that kind of horror film by 1970, anyway.  I would argue that the Classic Universal Horror films had already been "Deconstructed" by the much better Hammer Horror films that took the same stories and gave them a lot more depth.  

Hammer Horror got it right.  The real monster isn't the creature, it's Dr. Frankenstein. 

Brooks did a lot of these kinds of films. Some remembered like Young Frankenstein and Spaceballs, some less remembered like "Silent Movie" and "High Anxiety".  What made Blazing Saddles stand out was that it was the right movie at the right time. It deconstructed our white-washed myths about the old west by having a black protagonist. 



hjmick said:


> Yes, I watched the video. Yes, Brooks did a good job of making a send-up of the western genre. But the movie was meant to be a rebuke of racism and its ignorance, among other things. At least according to Brooks, who says he wrote the movie out of anger at white corruption, racism, and Bible-thumping bigotry.
> 
> When Brooks asked Richard Pryor, one of the writers, if they were using the "N-word" too much... well, here:
> 
> ...



I don't think it does, because the problem with the Western up until that point was how much it white-washed and glorified a white-supremacist past. Racism was never mentioned at all... and certainly not by the heroes...  Native Americans were almost always savages and blacks barely existed at all.  This is what made the casting of Cleavon Little in the role so inflammatory.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Jan 12, 2020)

JoeB131 said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > That's right, crying little b*thes like you would be all over themselves with angst and fake cries of racism, like you do now.
> ...



The lack of Westerns is not due to "Blazing Saddles".  Science fiction films have supplanted Westerns in recent years.  Same stories, plots - different environment.

AVATAR, among other things, is simply "Dances with Wolves" redone against whatever backdrop Cameron could steal from Dune.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jan 12, 2020)

JoeB131 said:


> This was a really interesting video that blows up right wing talking points about "Political Correctness"
> 
> 
> 
> His point is not that you couldn't make Blazing Saddles today, but that you shouldn't make it today because it had already accomplished it's point, which was to destroy the Western as a genre.



Pedophiles are in complete control of Hollywood, they


JoeB131 said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> > Which is why films like Silverado, Tombstone and Unforgiven were all abject failures.
> ...



Stop.  Just stop


----------



## harmonica (Jan 12, 2020)

JoeB131 said:


> This was a really interesting video that blows up right wing talking points about "Political Correctness"
> 
> 
> 
> His point is not that you couldn't make Blazing Saddles today, but that you shouldn't make it today because it had already accomplished it's point, which was to destroy the Western as a genre.


..your hypothesis makes no sense .._Blazing Saddles_ destroyed the Western as a genre???!!!!
..how come there are tons of MODERN movies in the genre Western on Pluto, Hulu, Popcornflix, Roku, etc etc ?
 hahahahhahahahahahahahhahahha


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 12, 2020)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> The lack of Westerns is not due to "Blazing Saddles". Science fiction films have supplanted Westerns in recent years. Same stories, plots - different environment.
> 
> AVATAR, among other things, is simply "Dances with Wolves" redone against whatever backdrop Cameron could steal from Dune.



Dune and Avatar are nothing alike.   

but you kind of stumbled into a point.  We stopped making lots of westerns... right after Blazing Saddles.  Because if you made a classic western with the white hats/black hats, it would be laughed off the screen.  

The reason why Blazing Saddles destroyed the western, but Spaceballs didn't destroy the SciFi movie, was because Saddles ripped the mask off our sanitized history.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 12, 2020)

harmonica said:


> ..your hypothesis makes no sense .._Blazing Saddles_ destroyed the Western as a genre???!!!!
> ..how come there are tons of MODERN movies in the genre Western on Pluto, Hulu, Popcornflix, Roku, etc etc ?



I could explain it to you again, and you still wouldn't understand it. 

Watch the video. Then get back to me.


----------



## harmonica (Jan 12, 2020)

JoeB131 said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > ..your hypothesis makes no sense .._Blazing Saddles_ destroyed the Western as a genre???!!!!
> ...


hahhaha--you mean you CAN'T explain because it's a ludicrous OP


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 12, 2020)

harmonica said:


> hahhaha--you mean you CAN'T explain because it's a ludicrous OP



I think the point was made pretty clearly...  You could not make a John Wayne movie today because Blazing Saddles turned all the conventions into punchlines.


----------



## harmonica (Jan 12, 2020)

JoeB131 said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > hahhaha--you mean you CAN'T explain because it's a ludicrous OP
> ...


you can't make John Wayne movies today because he's dead


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 12, 2020)

JoeB131 said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > That's right, crying little b*thes like you would be all over themselves with angst and fake cries of racism, like you do now.
> ...


Most cowboys were black and Spanish!? Lol 
In the 1800’s they maybe made up 3% of America lol haha you moron


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 12, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Most cowboys were black and Spanish!? Lol
> In the 1800’s they maybe made up 3% of America lol haha you moron



A History Of Black Cowboys And The Myth That The West Was White | HuffPost

In the 1870s and ’80s, the Village Voice reports, approximately 25 percent of the 35,000 cowboys on the Western Frontier were black. And yet the majority of their legacy has been whitewashed and written over. 

One notable example of this erasure manifests in the story of Bass Reeves, a slave in Arkansas in the 19th century who later became a deputy U.S. marshal, known for his ace detective skills and bombastic style. (He often disguised himself in costume to fool felons and passed out silver dollars as a calling card.) Some have speculated that Reeves was the inspiration for the fictional Lone Ranger character.

Most people remain unaware of the black cowboy’s storied, and fundamentally patriotic, past. “When I moved to the East Coast, I was amazed that people had never heard of or didn’t know there were black cowboys,” photographer Ron Tarver said in an interview with The Duncan Banner. “It was a story I wanted to tell for a long time.”


----------



## westwall (Jan 12, 2020)

JoeB131 said:


> This was a really interesting video that blows up right wing talking points about "Political Correctness"
> 
> 
> 
> His point is not that you couldn't make Blazing Saddles today, but that you shouldn't make it today because it had already accomplished it's point, which was to destroy the Western as a genre.








That's correct.   Whiney douchebags,  like you, would prevent it.


----------



## harmonica (Jan 12, 2020)

JoeB131 said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Most cowboys were black and Spanish!? Lol
> ...


so most of the blacks went west?? there were almost no blacks in the southeast?


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 12, 2020)

JoeB131 said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Most cowboys were black and Spanish!? Lol
> ...


Lol these were ex Black confederate soldiers...  25% is a stretch your link didn't provide any Scientific data on how he reach that number.. I watch the Lone Ranger I had no clue he was based off of a Spanish person that was more American culture that he was portraying then Spanish lol


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Jan 12, 2020)

JoeB131 said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> > The lack of Westerns is not due to "Blazing Saddles". Science fiction films have supplanted Westerns in recent years. Same stories, plots - different environment.
> ...





Offworlder (Atreides/Sully) arrives on planet as part of an imperialist takeover (Padishah Empire- Lansraad - Guild - CHOAM/RDA)  and saves the indigenous tribes (Fremen/N'avi), who have control over a rare element (Melange/Unobtainium) available nowhere else in the universe (Arrakis/Pandora), from said imperialists by virtue of special advantage (Bene Gesserit training - spice intake/Eywa) and drives them away.

Essentially a 7th grade rewrite of Dune. 



JoeB131 said:


> but you kind of stumbled into a point.  We stopped making lots of westerns... right after Blazing Saddles.  Because if you made a classic western with the white hats/black hats, it would be laughed off the screen.



Blazing Saddles - 1974 --- Rooster Cogburn - 1975,  The Outlaw Josey Wales - 1976,  The Shootist - 1976,  The Missouri Breaks - 1976,  Goin' South - 1978,  The Long Riders - 1980,  Tom Horn - 1980,  Windwalker - 1981,  The Grey Fox - 1982,  Pale Rider - 1985 ...

Not a complete list and not inclusive of a number of Western genre miniseries produced for television.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 12, 2020)

westwall said:


> That's correct. Whiney douchebags, like you, would prevent it.



Wow, someone else who missed the point.  

reality- there is no PC censorship.  Just corporate censorship.  

South Park is in it's 20th season or so...  and they are about as politically incorrect as they get.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 12, 2020)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Offworlder (Atreides/Sully) arrives on planet as part of an imperialist takeover (Padishah Empire- Lansraad - Guild - CHOAM/RDA) and saves the indigenous tribes (Fremen/N'avi), who have control over a rare element (Melange/Unobtainium) available nowhere else in the universe (Arrakis/Pandora), from said imperialists by virtue of special advantage (Bene Gesserit training - spice intake/Eywa) and drives them away.



So your argument is that both have a McGufffin?  Nearly every movie as a McGuffin.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 12, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Lol these were ex Black confederate soldiers... 25% is a stretch your link didn't provide any Scientific data on how he reach that number.. I watch the Lone Ranger I had no clue he was based off of a Spanish person that was more American culture that he was portraying then Spanish lol



Well, you do have no clue, I'll give you that.


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 12, 2020)

JoeB131 said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Lol these were ex Black confederate soldiers... 25% is a stretch your link didn't provide any Scientific data on how he reach that number.. I watch the Lone Ranger I had no clue he was based off of a Spanish person that was more American culture that he was portraying then Spanish lol
> ...


Obviously neither does the links you provided lol


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 12, 2020)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Blazing Saddles - 1974 --- Rooster Cogburn - 1975, The Outlaw Josey Wales - 1976, The Shootist - 1976, The Missouri Breaks - 1976, Goin' South - 1978, The Long Riders - 1980, Tom Horn - 1980, Windwalker - 1981, The Grey Fox - 1982, Pale Rider - 1985 ...
> 
> Not a complete list and not inclusive of a number of Western genre miniseries produced for television.



None of those were classic westerns...  They were kind of "Gritty realistic" 

Let's take Josey Wales..  Here you have a movie where the Army is considered the bad guys, killing POW's after they surrender.  You have a near rape of a Native American woman, you have a speech by Wales about how the Native Americans were slaughtered so they have a common enemy in the white man.   This is something you'd NEVER have seen in a John Wayne 1950's western where the good guys wore the white hats and the bad guys wore the black hats.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 12, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Obviously neither does the links you provided lol



Too many big words for you?


----------



## harmonica (Jan 12, 2020)

JoeB131 said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> > Blazing Saddles - 1974 --- Rooster Cogburn - 1975, The Outlaw Josey Wales - 1976, The Shootist - 1976, The Missouri Breaks - 1976, Goin' South - 1978, The Long Riders - 1980, Tom Horn - 1980, Windwalker - 1981, The Grey Fox - 1982, Pale Rider - 1985 ...
> ...


..in _The_ _War Wagon,_ John Wayne was allied  and friendly with the NAs to the common enemy--evil whites..John Wayne's friend was an NA
...in _Big Jake_, John Wayne's friend is a NA
..


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 12, 2020)

JoeB131 said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Obviously neither does the links you provided lol
> ...


Just a lot of words of nothing.. of course Black Confederate soldiers were cowboys.. I don’t think the people in that story understand that lol


----------



## harmonica (Jan 12, 2020)

JoeB131 said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> > Blazing Saddles - 1974 --- Rooster Cogburn - 1975, The Outlaw Josey Wales - 1976, The Shootist - 1976, The Missouri Breaks - 1976, Goin' South - 1978, The Long Riders - 1980, Tom Horn - 1980, Windwalker - 1981, The Grey Fox - 1982, Pale Rider - 1985 ...
> ...


.....hold it--you are changing the goal posts---you said it destroyed the Western genre--you never said anything about being ''realistic''/etc


----------



## Jarlaxle (Jan 12, 2020)

harmonica said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Kinetta said:
> ...


Don't bother.  Joey knows what he knows, and is NEVER deterred by anything as trivial as FACTS!


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Jan 12, 2020)

JoeB131 said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> > Offworlder (Atreides/Sully) arrives on planet as part of an imperialist takeover (Padishah Empire- Lansraad - Guild - CHOAM/RDA) and saves the indigenous tribes (Fremen/N'avi), who have control over a rare element (Melange/Unobtainium) available nowhere else in the universe (Arrakis/Pandora), from said imperialists by virtue of special advantage (Bene Gesserit training - spice intake/Eywa) and drives them away.
> ...



The density of your skull is astonishing to behold.


----------



## westwall (Jan 12, 2020)

JoeB131 said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > That's correct. Whiney douchebags, like you, would prevent it.
> ...












Yes, because they have the balls to say "fuck you", to people, like you.


----------



## harmonica (Jan 12, 2020)

JoeB131 said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> > Blazing Saddles - 1974 --- Rooster Cogburn - 1975, The Outlaw Josey Wales - 1976, The Shootist - 1976, The Missouri Breaks - 1976, Goin' South - 1978, The Long Riders - 1980, Tom Horn - 1980, Windwalker - 1981, The Grey Fox - 1982, Pale Rider - 1985 ...
> ...


..there's another scene in a movie with John Wayne where a soldier or cowboy grabs a NA chief/roughly handles the chief and JW asks the soldier for a light or something...then JW discreetly tells him if he handles the chief like that again, JW would smack him--something like that= showing great respect for the NA/NAs
..I forget which movie it is..I'll try to find it


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jan 12, 2020)

Umm...I give you The Quick and the Dead...typical white hat black hat Western. Dumbass


----------



## Jarlaxle (Jan 12, 2020)

westwall said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...


But even then, they HAVE been censored.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 12, 2020)

harmonica said:


> ..in _The_ _War Wagon,_ John Wayne was allied and friendly with the NAs to the common enemy--evil whites..John Wayne's friend was an NA
> ...in _Big Jake_, John Wayne's friend is a NA



Missing the point again, but that's okay.  

Watch the video
Then have a grown up explain the bigs words to you. 
Then get back to me. 



Jarlaxle said:


> Don't bother. Joey knows what he knows, and is NEVER deterred by anything as trivial as FACTS!



Bet you didn't watch the video, either, Ditchweed.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 12, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Umm...I give you The Quick and the Dead...typical white hat black hat Western. Dumbass



You mean the movie that got shitty reviews?  

The Quick and the Dead (1995)

Actually, that movie was kind of morally gray, as most of the characters were there to murder other people for money.  Except for Sharon Stone, she just wanted to get close enough to kill Gene Hackman for, um, reasons.   

So you kind of proven my point.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 12, 2020)

westwall said:


> Yes, because they have the balls to say "fuck you", to people, like you.



Except, not really.   For instance, you haven't seen the Scientology episode since it first aired.   

They also won't show the episode where CHristopher Reeve was sucking the stem cells out of fetuses.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jan 12, 2020)

JoeB131 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Umm...I give you The Quick and the Dead...typical white hat black hat Western. Dumbass
> ...


Great movie. She was there for revenge —- helped the young girl. White Hat. Gene Hackman typical black hat. Russell Crowe the typical redemption case. You’re an idiot. But we already knew that.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 12, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Great movie. She was there for revenge —- helped the young girl. White Hat. Gene Hackman typical black hat. Russell Crowe the typical redemption case. You’re an idiot. But we already knew that.



So, um, no, she really wasn't a white hat, as she used deception to get close enough to kill Hackman, instead of the law, which is what a White Hat cowboy of the 1950's would do. 

Shit movie.. absolute garbage.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jan 12, 2020)

JoeB131 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Great movie. She was there for revenge —- helped the young girl. White Hat. Gene Hackman typical black hat. Russell Crowe the typical redemption case. You’re an idiot. But we already knew that.
> ...


Hackman bribed the law. Typical in most Eastwood movies they take the law into their own hands. She kills him fairly in a duel. You’re such a dumbass it’s hilarious. Thankfully you didn’t reproduce and your dumbassery dies with you and soon since you’re old.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 12, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Hackman bribed the law. Typical in most Eastwood movies they take the law into their own hands. She kills him fairly in a duel. You’re such a dumbass it’s hilarious. Thankfully you didn’t reproduce and your dumbassery dies with you and soon since you’re old.



Wow, you actually thought that was a good movie... I kind of feel for you, they must have bullied you really bad when you were little.  Poor baby.


----------



## harmonica (Jan 12, 2020)

JoeB131 said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > ..in _The_ _War Wagon,_ John Wayne was allied and friendly with the NAs to the common enemy--evil whites..John Wayne's friend was an NA
> ...


what video?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jan 12, 2020)

JoeB131 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Hackman bribed the law. Typical in most Eastwood movies they take the law into their own hands. She kills him fairly in a duel. You’re such a dumbass it’s hilarious. Thankfully you didn’t reproduce and your dumbassery dies with you and soon since you’re old.
> ...


That is your correlation? You’re old. Maybe it was tailored toward a younger crowd? LOL


----------



## xband (Jan 12, 2020)

I could be cast for a supporting role in High Anxiety.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Jan 12, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


Naah, he's just stupid.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 12, 2020)

Blazing Saddles was perfect
No need to make it today


----------



## 22lcidw (Jan 12, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Blazing Saddles was perfect
> No need to make it today


Mongo should have won an Oscar! Supposedly the Cleavon Little part was going to be offered to Richard Pryor.


----------



## 22lcidw (Jan 12, 2020)

JoeB131 said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> > Blazing Saddles - 1974 --- Rooster Cogburn - 1975, The Outlaw Josey Wales - 1976, The Shootist - 1976, The Missouri Breaks - 1976, Goin' South - 1978, The Long Riders - 1980, Tom Horn - 1980, Windwalker - 1981, The Grey Fox - 1982, Pale Rider - 1985 ...
> ...


In that era they still sent messages out. It wasn't red man bad and white man good.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jan 12, 2020)

harmonica said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Kinetta said:
> ...



There are many other examples similar to that.  In the movie _McLintock_, John Wayne's character defends the Indian chiefs at a government hearing.  In _Chisu_m, he has a scene where he threatens to kill an Army Sergeant for manhandling White Buffalo, a Prince of the Comanche nation. In _Fort Apache_, he has a confrontation with his regimental commander, played by Henry Fonda, over his treatment of Cochise.


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Jan 12, 2020)

Deplorable Yankee said:


> John frigging Wayne turned down the Waco kid role
> He loved the script ..thought it was hysterical but thought his fans wouldn't approve
> 
> Could You imagine how awesome John friggin Wayne as the Waco kid


was that the Slim Pickens role?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jan 12, 2020)

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> Deplorable Yankee said:
> 
> 
> > John frigging Wayne turned down the Waco kid role
> ...



Gene Wilder.


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Jan 12, 2020)

hjmick said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Again, did you watch the video? He did a very good job of pointing out how Brooks deconstructed the classic western.
> ...



I enjoy Mel Brooks films, but there is a lot of very derogatory anti-wasp portrayals in Blazing Saddles.

Brooks helped open the floodgates for Liberal contempt for Wasp in movies and TV shows.

Nowadays It can be seen everyday in our entertainment.

Do you think that the Left would do that to any other ethnic group?

In effect Liberals are exactly what they claim to abhor, they are prejudice bigots.

Wasp are at the epicenter of Left Wing hate, and that is what really drives the Democratic Party.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 12, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> That is your correlation? You’re old. Maybe it was tailored toward a younger crowd? LOL



You mean a crowd that just like Kewl Explosions?  Most movies today are crap.  



22lcidw said:


> Mongo should have won an Oscar! Supposedly the Cleavon Little part was going to be offered to Richard Pryor.



yes, it was.  Pryor actually helped with the writing, but he turned down the lead role.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 12, 2020)

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> I enjoy Mel Brooks films, but there is a lot of very derogatory anti-wasp portrayals in Blazing Saddles.
> 
> Brooks helped open the floodgates for Liberal contempt for Wasp in movies and TV shows.
> 
> ...



Has it occured to you that a lot of that is deserved?  

the WASP (White Anglo-Saxon Protestants) created a society where there was a social heirarchy of WASPs on the top, followed by Catholics/White immigrants, followed by non-white immigrants, with blacks and Native americans at the bottom. 

The point that the video made, was that the western created a WASP mythology of virtue that Brooks blew to pieces by merely putting a black man in the role of the protagonist.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jan 13, 2020)

JoeB131 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Hackman bribed the law. Typical in most Eastwood movies they take the law into their own hands. She kills him fairly in a duel. You’re such a dumbass it’s hilarious. Thankfully you didn’t reproduce and your dumbassery dies with you and soon since you’re old.
> ...


like you havent had the same said to you in this same forum for some of the movies you said you liked?....come on joe...lol....


----------



## hjmick (Jan 13, 2020)

JoeB131 said:


> yes, it was. Pryor actually helped with the writing, but he turned down the lead role.




He couldn't be insured, so the studio didn't want him. Brooks threatened to quit, but Pryor talked him out of it. Brooks and Pryor handled the auditions that landed Little.

*Pryor was supposed to play the Cleavon Little part, right?*

_Right. I almost quit the movie because the studio was scared of casting him. He was the original Black Bart. But Richard said, “Mel, don’t quit — I still have two more payments coming to me from the Screenwriters’ Guild, let’s make the movie. I have to get paid. We’ll find a good Black Bart, let’s just do this.” We saw about 20 different people before we saw Cleavon. The minute he read for us, Richard and I just said, “This is the guy.” He was so laid-back and took his time with the jokes.
_
Mel Brooks: Why 'Blazing Saddles' Is the 'Funniest Movie Ever Made'


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 14, 2020)

Harry Dresden said:


> like you havent had the same said to you in this same forum for some of the movies you said you liked?....come on joe...lol....



Um, yeah, but movies I like are actually good...


----------



## 22lcidw (Jan 14, 2020)

JoeB131 said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > like you havent had the same said to you in this same forum for some of the movies you said you liked?....come on joe...lol....
> ...


Gene Wilder as an actor was very manic. I always like Pryor better in the movies they were together. The movie he was the least manic and pretty straight was Willy Wonka. But the movie was manic. He did not know what to make of the movie. Today, to many it is a classic. And I believe better then the remake with Jonny Depp. But to each their own.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jan 14, 2020)

JoeB131 said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > like you havent had the same said to you in this same forum for some of the movies you said you liked?....come on joe...lol....
> ...


so says you....many here have disagreed with you in other movie threads on movies you claimed are actually good...


----------



## Picaro (Jan 16, 2020)

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



It's a deep resentment and acknowledgement of that fact that WASP culture could get by just fine if the assorted whiney loser minorities never existed at all, since they contributed pretty much nothing at all to society or culture, even their grunt labor wasn't anything special, easily replaced with any other 'minority' and Europeans as well. Their main function was as strike breakers for robber barons, the same class of gangsters and crime syndicates that pander to them today.


----------



## Frankeneinstein (Jan 16, 2020)

JoeB131 said:


> Here's the thing. Blazing Saddles didn't make fun of black people, they made fun of all the white racists and the white-washed conventions of the 1950's Western. (Most cowboys in the 19th century were black and hispanic, but you'd never know that from Hollywood.)


And that folks is how "Blazing Saddles" destroyed the talking points on political correctness, by making everything about race...
It was a western comedy nothing more...the dissecting and retelling of "what it really meant" is PC doing what it always does, pitting minorities and whites against one another in every forum on every subject it can find while the PC crowd remain outside the fighting and infect institutions like hollywood...It isn't RW talking talking points that PC is destroying, it's our country...that's why it is so nice watching trump kick them in the teeth every day.


----------



## miketx (Jan 16, 2020)

JoeB131 said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> > The lack of Westerns is not due to "Blazing Saddles". Science fiction films have supplanted Westerns in recent years. Same stories, plots - different environment.
> ...


He never said they were alike ya deflecting skank!


----------



## miketx (Jan 16, 2020)

JoeB131 said:


> This was a really interesting video that blows up right wing talking points about "Political Correctness"
> 
> 
> 
> His point is not that you couldn't make Blazing Saddles today, but that you shouldn't make it today because it had already accomplished it's point, which was to destroy the Western as a genre.


Total bullshit. The point of the movie as attested to my Mel Brooks was to make fun of racism. You vermin NEVER stop tearing down shit with your lies!


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 16, 2020)

Frankeneinstein said:


> And that folks is how "Blazing Saddles" destroyed the talking points on political correctness,by making everything about race...
> It was a western comedy nothing more...the dissecting and retelling of "what it really meant" is PC doing what it always does, pitting minorities and whites against one another in every forum on every subject it can find while the PC crowd remain outside the fighting and infect institutions like hollywood...It isn't RW talking talking points that PC is destroying, it's our country...that's why it is so nice watching trump kick them in the teeth every day.



So Trump makes you more comfortable in your bigotry.  

I remember Political Correctness under it's original title, being a decent human being, but I don't think you understand that concept.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 16, 2020)

miketx said:


> Total bullshit. The point of the movie as attested to my Mel Brooks was to make fun of racism. You vermin NEVER stop tearing down shit with your lies!



Yes, it was making fun of racism.  That wasn't the point of the Video, dummy. 

The point was, you guys claim this couldn't be made today because of "Political Correctness", when in fact, it couldn't be made today because the thing it was mocking- the classic, family friendly western - no longer exists.


----------



## Frankeneinstein (Jan 16, 2020)

JoeB131 said:


> So Trump makes you more comfortable in your bigotry.



This/that makes my point perfectly...please cite the bigotry by me...[You got to the gist of your argument early today, thanks for not making me force it out of you]



> I remember Political Correctness under it's original title, being a decent human being, but I don't think you understand that concept.


That just means you were born before the 60's


----------



## 22lcidw (Jan 16, 2020)

JoeB131 said:


> Frankeneinstein said:
> 
> 
> > And that folks is how "Blazing Saddles" destroyed the talking points on political correctness,by making everything about race...
> ...


But you promote Trump as a racist. We don't believe you anymore.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 16, 2020)

Frankeneinstein said:


> This/that makes my point perfectly...please cite the bigotry by me...[You got to the gist of your argument early today, thanks for not making me force it out of you]



I love when the racists get called on their racism, and think it's your job to go back and scour all their past posts, and argue when they advocate shooting undocumented immigrants or something, they are totes not racist.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 16, 2020)

22lcidw said:


> But you promote Trump as a racist. We don't believe you anymore.



No, Trump's own statements promote him as a racist.


----------



## Frankeneinstein (Jan 16, 2020)

JoeB131 said:


> I love when the racists get called on their racism, and think it's your job to go back and scour all their past posts, and argue when they advocate shooting undocumented immigrants or something, they are totes not racist.


I can see your right hand raised and your left hand on the commie manifesto as you recite that liberal oath.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Feb 9, 2020)

22lcidw said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...



As an adaptation of the book, it was a butcher job. As a movie, it was excellent...due, mostly, to Gene Wilder.


----------



## 22lcidw (Feb 11, 2020)

Jarlaxle said:


> 22lcidw said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...


That may be so, but the remake with Johnny Depp and many modern movies was way to cluttered. Perhaps the newer computer generated technologies can be a little overwhelming at times.


----------

